# Finally Completed Fastback/Ramshorn Switcheroo Project



## JimmyTheDog (Jan 22, 2022)

I just got in from my shop in the garage from installing the final set of Ramshorn bars/silver glitter tape/black Ramshorn chainguard/rat trap pedals to complete my 4 original color Fastback/Ramshorn collection. I thought some of you might enjoy seeing the lineup with the switcheroo pieces to swap identities. I tried explaining the fun to my wife and she looked at me with a nice fake smile and a token "great". haha (my kids like them though) I thought CABERS will appreciate them.
Anyway, somewhere along the line I'm guessing a green '68 Ramshorn will have to round out the set. Thanks to Hoagie57 (Tommy) for some great hard-to-find parts. Cheers! JimmyTheDog


----------



## nick tures (Jan 22, 2022)

nice collection !


----------



## Paul M (Jan 22, 2022)

Thanks for the trip back to 1969! I had a purple Rams horn with a sissy bar.   (darker than yours). There was nothing like slamming that shifter forward for the getaway! Everyone wanted to ride my bike. 😀


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jan 23, 2022)

Killer collection, nice job with the new bars.


----------



## indycycling (Jan 24, 2022)

Thanks for sharing. Looks like you may have a least a couple '66 bikes - you realize the Ram wasn't offered until the '67 model year and into '68?


----------



## JimmyTheDog (Jan 24, 2022)

Yes Indycycling, good eyes. I’m guessing the Sprint sprockets on the Black and Violet models were your clue to 66. I am aware the Ramshorn was a 67 and 68 only bicycle and I hope I have not offended any purists. The switch for the Violet and Black was just me celebrating the Ramshorn and having fun! I would never try to pass off or sell them as 67/68. The 1966 Sprint Fastbacks are keepers. it was just fun finding the parts for the project with a lot of help from CABERS (especially the rare Black and Violet Ramshorn chainguards). I jumped when I started finding the bars, tape, pedals and guards. Cheers! JTD


----------



## indycycling (Jan 24, 2022)

JimmyTheDog said:


> Yes Indycycling, good eyes. I’m guessing the Sprint sprockets on the Black and Violet models were your clue to 66. I am aware the Ramshorn was a 67 and 68 only bicycle and I hope I have not offended any purists. The switch for the Violet and Black was just me celebrating the Ramshorn and having fun! I would never try to pass off or sell them as 67/68. The 1966 Sprint Fastbacks are keepers. it was just fun finding the parts for the project with a lot of help from CABERS (especially the rare Black and Violet Ramshorn chainguards). I jumped when I started finding the bars, tape, pedals and guards. Cheers! JTD



Enjoy your bikes, merely asked if you were aware. No idea these days who knows what really.....


----------



## Rethaf44 (Jan 26, 2022)

Where did you source the “glitter blue” handle bar wrap?


----------



## JimmyTheDog (Jan 26, 2022)

I bought the blue wrap from A.C. Green and the silver tape from rfeagleye- both on eBay- and both are members here. Great guys


----------



## indycycling (Jan 29, 2022)

Rethaf44 said:


> Where did you source the “glitter blue” handle bar wrap?



I have a couple rolls, one new in wrapper, one new out of wrapper.  One roll is plenty for Ram bars. Message me if interested, thanks


----------



## Hoagie57 (Jan 29, 2022)

Rethaf44 said:


> Where did you source the “glitter blue” handle bar wrap?



Right here where you're going to get yours from 😁


----------

